# Tell me about the Amby bed



## splash (Aug 30, 2005)

I know this forum is about the baby actually sleeping in BED with parents... but methinks Charlie might be graduating to just rooming in with us.
He does not sleep well if he sleeps with us. About a 3 hour stretch at night in bed but other than that he does NOT take to it well. He sleeps GREAT in his papasan swing. We let him fall asleep while it's swinging and then turn it off and he normally keeps sleeping.
But I don't want him to have constant movement, and he WILL outgrow the swing eventually. So I was thinking about the Amby. The price is a bit ridiculous but if I could find one cheaper I might consider it.
We cannot put a crib in our room, and even if we could I doubt he would really want to sleep in it, and it would be too far away anyway. But the Amby would not take up any more room than his swing, which is what we like about it.
Anyone used this? What is your opinion? Is it worth it? Anywhere I can get a good deal? And can kids REALLY still fit in it at a few years old? It says you can go to 40 lbs... but it does not look big enough for a 3-4 year old child... and I don't see a child that age wanting to be in the thing anyway...
Thanks!


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

The original thread was removed, but there are some major unresolved safety issues. A mother here had an Amby for her baby, and because of the construction, metal shards rubbed off and fell into her baby's eyes; they had to be removed in the ER







. Other mothers noticed shards as well. Amby came up with a "sleeve", but the mothers involved did not feel like it would take care of the problem. Amby never publicized the problems, nor did they issue a recall.

A lot of people love the Amby, but do keep this in mind if you get one.


----------



## mskgandn (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know why this topic would be inappropriate as co-sleeping can be anything that keeps the baby near its parents (your mileage may vary) and that, to me, is AP parenting.

We borrowed an Amby bed (didn't want to commit to the price) to try it out since our son wasn't a good sleeper but did like to sleep in a swing. We tried in when he was 6mos but by that time I think it was just too different. He is a side or tummy sleeper and the Amby prevented him from turning and frustrated him. I would borrow first or try to buy one on Ebay more cheaply. It's a rather awkward contraption...it would be hard to put a sleeping baby in without some practice. Yet, it seemed cosy and something I would be willing to try for a younger baby to adapt to. Also, I think my son would have been able to fit in it until he was a year old or so. Plenty of room for him at 6 mos. However, you do need to buy a heavier spring for over 25 lbs.

mskgandn


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

I believe Amby has dealt sufficiently with the safety concerns. As far as I know, there was only one incident of anything happening and they have sent a kit to modify the hooks and whatnot to keep it from ever happening again.

We got an Amby when DD was about 4 months, for the same reason. She liked the movement of the swing, but figured she'd outgrow it before long. The Amby was GREAT when we first got it (although the transition took awhile), and I wished we'd gotten it when she was a newborn. However, when she got to about 10 months it just got too cramped for her. She wanted to stretch out and flop around while she was sleeping and the Amby doesn't really allow for that. All of the sudden she just refused to sleep there and that was the end of that. She is currently sleeping 100% of the time in the family bed, usually on her tummy with her tush stuck straight up in the air. :LOL

I would use the Amby again if we have another baby, but I don't know that it was worth the money or energy to start her in it at the age we did.


----------



## citoyenne (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't know if you'll see this, as I see its been a while since you posted. I loved the Amby for my daughter's naps and her first stretch of sleep at night. We got it when she was 3 months old, and it worked well for us because she just didn't transfer well to a hard surface. She would ALWAYS wake up. But she is 13 months old now and pretty much quit using it at around 11 months or so. I really liked it because it was the only place other than my arms that I could get her to sleep. We are definitely keeping it for a possible baby #2.

--Citoyenne (mama to 13 month old DD Rianna)


----------

